# Plastics?



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Best thing to bring a bit of life in to the plastic on the doorcards and dash please?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use Pledge or Mr Shean


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I use Pledge or Mr Shean


Seriously?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Baby wipes 

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hark said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I use Pledge or Mr Shean
> ...


Yes works a treat


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

do you buff it up once you've applied it? Over time, will it not end up shiny/glossier than standard? I want to keep my top of dash and door tops in the same finish; I hate the reflection of a glossy dash on a sunny day in the windscreen as I'm driving.

stu


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Another vote for baby wipes!

works a treat and keeps it a matt finish.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

i use this stuff http://www.autoglym.com/enGB/product-pr ... HE&Range=1


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just g


stu_tt said:


> do you buff it up once you've applied it? Over time, will it not end up shiny/glossier than standard? I want to keep my top of dash and door tops in the same finish; I hate the reflection of a glossy dash on a sunny day in the windscreen as I'm driving.
> 
> stu


Just give it a quick wipe over had my TTr 8 years and still got a matt finish


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Sonus cockpit detailer for me...clean and matt


----------

